# Tadpole water



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

Hi, Everyone I was wondering what you guys put in the water when you pull the tads from the tank to help them grow. what does duckweed do for them ? Also how often do you feed them. Thanks


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

When I put a tad from an egg into a jar I first fill a glass 16 oz jar with RO water and let it sit overnight so the temp of the water warms up from the cold RO faucet. I add some java moss and a piece of an Indian Almond leaf. I never used Duckweed, but I did use Silvania Natans, a floating plant with dangling roots. The tads would nibble on the roots, and nibble on the leaf. I believe the java moss and Natans would absorb some of the nitrates from the waste. I have almost 300 tad jars going right now, and have had about 40 tads morph out in the last few months, and since I've used this method with glass jars, I have had zero cases of SLS. I also don't do any water changes. I feed them Spirinella and Algae mix from Saurian.net. I started recently getting a headstart on the jars, filling them with RO water and letting them sit in the sun for a few weeks hoping to develop some algae on the glass for them to feed on, but nothing really visible, though I see them munching on the glass like an algae eater. Good luck!


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

Thanks What is Ro in the water and where do I get it, And where can I but the leafs. Thanks


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

RO stands for Reverse Osmosis. It is a means of water filtration. Several of our sponsors carry indian almond leaves. I belive I purchased mine from Josh's frogs. 

Josh's Frogs - Reverse Osmosis (RO) Systems I dont use this unit. I got mine from Air water ice.

Josh's Frogs - indian almond leaves (5 pack) - tadpole care are pretty big leaves and only need a little piece.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe it's Josh's Frogs that has a good YouTube video on tads. I can't link it from work but if someone has it, I think the OP would find it helpful.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Poison Dart Frog Care

I hope this link works here. This is the one that I saw from Josh's website


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Here is the tadpole one (video and article): Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Poison Dart Frog Tadpole Care


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice and instructive video!


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. And I watched the video it was very informative. I was wondering could I use spring water from the store. would I have to put any water conditioner in it or can I use it right out of the jug. and are there any specific water conditioners I should use.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> When I put a tad from an egg into a jar I first fill a glass 16 oz jar with RO water and let it sit overnight so the temp of the water warms up from the cold RO faucet. I add some java moss and a piece of an Indian Almond leaf. I never used Duckweed, but I did use Silvania Natans, a floating plant with dangling roots. The tads would nibble on the roots, and nibble on the leaf. I believe the java moss and Natans would absorb some of the nitrates from the waste. I have almost 300 tad jars going right now, and have had about 40 tads morph out in the last few months, and since I've used this method with glass jars, I have had zero cases of SLS. I also don't do any water changes. I feed them Spirinella and Algae mix from Saurian.net. I started recently getting a headstart on the jars, filling them with RO water and letting them sit in the sun for a few weeks hoping to develop some algae on the glass for them to feed on, but nothing really visible, though I see them munching on the glass like an algae eater. Good luck!


I could see salvinia being the better choice over duckweed, simply cause it's bigger. My survival rate with fish fry was higher with salvinia over duckweed as well, even in fry tanks where predation is kept to a minimum. For those who haven't seen it, the roots on salvinia have smaller "feathery" roots... which provides a lot of surface area for microbes.. just an educated guess, but I'd back that idea. Either way, I use both now for my fry


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

can i use distilled water and add RO right to it. would that be fine or should I use spring water. I was planning on using spring water with almond indian leaves.


----------

